# Afrikaans: verstandelik ryp genoeg om die implikasie...



## América

Hola, estoy traduciendo (del inglés al español) un documento de una sentencia en India que se refiere al derecho de las mujeres a consentir la terminación del embarazo. La traducción que estoy haciendo es de otra traducción (me imagino que el idioma original era el hindú), hay una parte que el primer traductor se olvidó pasarla al inglés. Me gustaría si podría alguen ayudarme a traducirlo ya sea al inglés o al español:

Una niña tiene la capacidad de consentir la terminación de su embarazo si "*verstandelik ryp genoeg om die implikasie van (haar) handelinge te besef ...".*

Espero que me puedan ayudar, caso contrario tendré que transcribirlo tal y como está.

Hi, I'm translating (English-Spanish) a document about an judment in India in relation to women rights for termination of their pregnancies. The translation I am doing is from other transation (i think that the original language was Hindú) and there is a part that the first translator forgot to put into English. I would like somebody to translate it to English or Spanish:

A girl has the capacity to consent to the termination of her pregnacy is she  is "*verstandelik ryp genoeg om die implikasie van (haar) handelinge te besef ...".

*I hope somebody can help me, otherwise I will have to leave it AS IS.


----------



## jester.

That's not Hindu, it's Dutch.

Eso no es hindú, es neerlandés.


----------



## cyanista

A bit of guesswork based on my knowledge of German and English. 


_A girl has the right to consent to the termination of her pregnancy is she  is __intellectually mature enough to be aware of the implications (consequences?) of her actions_.


----------



## diamania

I think it must be something like: When its coming to intelligence, she is mature enough to understand .... of her proceedings

( on the dots have to be the translate of *implikasie)

But I think your text is afrikaans...but not sure
*


----------



## diamania

jester. said:


> That's not Hindu, it's Dutch.
> 
> Eso no es hindú, es neerlandés.


Its almost sure afrikaans not dutch.


----------



## jester.

diamania said:


> Its almost sure afrikaans not dutch.



You'll have to admit that it looks a bit like dutch to someone who doesn't actually speak the language


----------



## jippie

*FYI:*
*verstandelik ryp genoeg om die implikasie van (haar) handelinge te besef ...".*
in Dutch would be:
*verstandelijk rijp genoeg om de implicaties van (haar) handelingen te beseffen ...".*
So hardly any difference... 
The translation 'intellectually mature enough' is better then 'when it's coming to intelligence' , because they are referring to the age of the girl and her ability to understand causes and consecuences, not to her intelligence / IQ


----------



## Setwale_Charm

jester. said:


> You'll have to admit that it looks a bit like dutch to someone who doesn't actually speak the language


 There is an easy way of distinguishing those too. Afrikkans always uses "y" in the place of the eternal Dutch "ij" as jippie indicated quite correctly. Otherwise, it is almost Dutch.


----------



## América

WOW!!!!

You are really amazying. Than you all very much. I will use tha translation of cyanista (I will put it into spanish). Thank you very much.

Muchas gracias a todos.

(Jester I also was not sure if it was Afrikaans, I only guessed it because it is a document of the High Court of Africa, but now, with all the explanation I now something more about 2 other languages THANKS).


----------

